# Need help deciding between these K-9 Fluffer and Kool Dry



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Being that it will most likely be used on a 15amp circuit i am keeping this in mind for my purchase. I know i want variable speed. Both seem like decent units. The Fluffer has slightly more cfm.

Anyone used these? What shop do u think has the best price on either?

thanks


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone? I see several have used the KoolDry and like it, what about the Fluffer by K-9?


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a Kool Dry here in Florida. It does the job, but not better than the much cheaper Double K Challengaire I use up north. The variable speed is nice (it also has a longer hose, which is nice), but not worth $175. 

I have not used the fluffer, but I have seen it used on more than a few Goldens at dog shows. Given that is is significantly less expensive, I'd say it's worth a shot.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I just purchased the Kool Dry a few days ago, I'll let you know how it is when I first use it. I purchased that over other brands because a lot of users on here use it as well as every dog show I've been too, a majority of handlers use it too. There are better brands (K9III) that take more power if you want to groom at home, but I plan on taking this dryer to the show and it just seems to fit my needs.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, just wanted to throw one more in the mix that is adjustable and less then 15a. Master Equipment Stand Dryers

Master Equipment FlashDry Stand Dryers | PetEdge.com or http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Equipment-PowerDry-Pet-Dryer/46070.uts


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

after doing some more research, i am back to the original two...Really tough decision..K9 Fluffer has a two year warranty as the Kool Dry appears to be 1year.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Cant believe it, all this going back and forth, i wound up buy a different brand entirely  I bought the *Double K Challengair AirMax with variable control for $295 shipped.* Seemed like the best deal.


----------

